# Cutting into the basement floor



## hallbum (Oct 7, 2005)

to install plumbing for the basement bathroom.

Is there one specific tool that is better/easier/faster in regards to cutting into the concrete??

should i go at it with the sledgehammer?

or rent something a little more hightech from homedepot??

any thoughts?


----------



## Teetorbilt (Feb 7, 2004)

Rent a small hammer. Assuming that you are on a 4" slab, start 3" inside the projected hole. Put a hole in the center and work your way out to the perimeter, removing the material as you go. If you can drill a hole in the center of your project, you will create less stress to your slab.


----------



## pipeguy (Nov 22, 2004)

An electric jackhammer will make short work of it. Try to get one about 60#. 30# might be a little light, 90# is somewhat cumbersome but effective.


----------



## mighty anvil (Oct 5, 2005)

You can rent a diamond concrete saw that will make a much smaller and neater opening and won't have trouble with reinforcing steel. Some are circular blade type and some are chain type.


----------

